# Odin???



## Rip_Em_801

So, I am coming from the Samsung Vibrant where we could odin back to stock to install new ROMs, and was wondering if there is a way to Odin or something similar back to stock on the LG G2X?

Thank you in advance...


----------



## baldwinguy77

Rip_Em_801 said:


> So, I am coming from the Samsung Vibrant where we could odin back to stock to install new ROMs, and was wondering if there is a way to Odin or something similar back to stock on the LG G2X?
> 
> Thank you in advance...


There aren't any ways to flash back to stock for the G2X like odin or SBF, etc. Some people are working on finding ways to do so, but until then there is a pretty much full proof method: using NVFlash to flash clockworkmod recovery, that way you will ALWAYS be able to boot into it. Then all you need is a backup that works and you will always be able to restore to it.


----------



## Rip_Em_801

So, I have Clockworkmod, when I go into recovery to nothing shows up. I guess I will have to read up on NVFlash.


----------



## wildchld

Rip_Em_801 said:


> So, I have Clockworkmod, when I go into recovery to nothing shows up. I guess I will have to read up on NVFlash.


There's a windows app to flash CWM or stock handy once you loaded stock rom for a rma

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairomeo

Rip_Em_801 said:


> So, I am coming from the Samsung Vibrant where we could odin back to stock to install new ROMs, and was wondering if there is a way to Odin or something similar back to stock on the LG G2X?
> 
> Thank you in advance...


You don't need to go to stock to flash new ROMs. All you need to do is wipe before flashing a new ROM. Same thing goes for what you will do to flash back to stock.


----------



## JBowdacious

Closest thing would be a nandroid restore to stock, as we don't have something like ODIN. However, unless you've flashed Morfic's trinity kernel (which converts the partition to EXT4), you don't need to do anything besides a data/cache wipe in recovery and flash the new ROM


----------



## lvlorpheus

Well I gave cm9 a shot and I am liking it a lot. I will just have to see if it keeps a good data connection and if it does I will keep using it.

I did give eclipse 2.2 a try and it was OK but like being able to send a text message as a reply when I ignore a call and it did not do that.

I was running kin3tx on .902 and I really liked it a lot but some of my more costly apps did not show up in the market and I would have to restore them from titanium backup. I was hoping that running cm9 would resolve that issue but it did not. I still have to restore the same apps from TB.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------

